# Searching for Boers



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

So, I currently have a melting pot of goat breeds in my backyard. Not necessarily the plan, but a whole lot of issues where I ended up choosing CAE/CL negative over getting a buck that was the breed I wanted. 

Fast forward and next year, I would like to add a Boer buckling and doeling to the mix. However, the internet is not supplying a whole lot of breeders who advertise being CAE/CL free when it comes to Boers or when it comes to being located in the New York/Pennsylvania area. Are there any good places to look when trying to find reputable Boer breeders? I would also want both the buck and doe to only have 1x1 teat structure so that I can milk them as well if I wanted.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had the same issue when looking for CAE/CL negative does. I just emailed every decent seeming breeder I found and asked if they tested or not.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I've come up with like 3 between the two states....surely more people breed Boers than that around the north east?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Are you against shipping? I feel your struggle I've bought from the few clean herds around me too. Next goat will probably hauled to me.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not against shipping, but do find it helpful to see the farm and condition of the animals as well as pictures. Especially to get a personality for the dam and sometimes the sire as well as the kids.

I just figured out how to work ABGA website so that should help! I kept wanting it to search "New York" which gave me 0 hits... apparently it needed to by "NY". *face palm*


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm only familiar with ADGA, so I don't know if this translates to the boer registery. If they have a list of published breeders, (ADGA does by state and also gives other info) I would start there. Many times people who bother with registration, showing, etc. will also test their herd for disease.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As a boer breeder i will tell you that not many of us actually test for cl/cae/or johns


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That was what I was afraid was going to be the case, it certainly makes sense from a profit standpoint to not spend money on testing until either their is a problem with a particular animal or otherwise just send the animal on down the road. 

Does anyone know if CAE is as prevalent in both meat and dairy goats, or is it higher in one or the other?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont have that answer. I think the main thing is with meat goats alot of tge kids are terminal anyways so even if it has CAE it usually doesnt show up right away so it get butchered and is over with. I will day i have found CL is becoming so common in the show industry. Most people around here have it and i am so nervous i will end up with it because noone seems to care.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well here's a option (maybe) 
What I do since I don't test my goats is allow someone to put a deposit to hold the animal, let them test it and if it comes back positive they get a refund on their deposit or if negative they pay the balance. Even though I can't afford to test every year doesn't mean I don't respect others that want a tested herd.
I couldn't imagine anyone would turn that down and I think it's fair. Just make sure it's all in writing


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes i have had friends do that when they have bought goats.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Well here's a option (maybe)
> What I do since I don't test my goats is allow someone to put a deposit to hold the animal, let them test it and if it comes back positive they get a refund on their deposit or if negative they pay the balance.


Would that work for getting something that is a bottle baby - 3 month weaned kids? Or do they typically then test mom instead of the kid?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think for CAE they have to be older then a kid so you would probably have to test mom or have them catch the kid at birth and only use heat treated colostrum.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, thank you very much!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I test my whole herd - but I'm dairy. I typically don't test until 9 months of age. If getting a kid I would want to see whole herd testing, or kids pulled at birth with heat treated colostrum. A kid can and will sneak a drink from another doe......


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

RPC is right they have to be 6 months to test the kids. Honestly I've only ever had one person take me up on that offer and that was with me pushing to have it done. He was new and when I started talking about cl and CAE he looked at me like I had two heads. So I told him either take the time and do your research on it and see what your personal stand is on it or just play it safe and test. I also did have a buyer down right turn me down because of no testing but the rest of the buyers over the years didn't really seem to care one way or another.
I agree on the no testing of parents. Kids sneak drinks and if there is one positive CL goat out of the whole herd just because mom was clean doesn't mean the kid is. Testing the mother wouldn't do any good anyways for me because I now vaccinate my does for CL so they are all going to test positive lol.


----------

